# New to the Handgun World and need Info...



## dorr913 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm very new to the handgun world and don't know a whole lot about them. Just yesterday I picked up my first handgun ever and I need some information on it. I picked the gun up for next to nothing, that is why I bought it with out knowing more about it.

Here's what I do know : Smith and Wesson 27-2, 357 magnum revolver, It's in pretty nice shape (not 100% perfect, but still nice).

I was told that this model of the 357 was only produced for a few years in the 50's with this long barrel.

What I would like to know is what year is it, what's the approx. value of it, are they rare, all of that good stuff.

Thanks in advance,

Bryan


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

If you're new to guns, I would find a range or other establishment that offers a good, recognized safety course before you ever attempt to fire that gun. I didn't know anything about guns either, but I knew that I wanted to get my CCW permit, so I found a place to take a course before ever picking up a firearm.

If you can find a place that offers it, I would recommend an NRA First Steps pistol course (I believe that's what the class I took was called....someone correct me please if I'm wrong). We learned all the basic parts and functions of both revolvers and semi-autos, discussed safety, sight picture, and generally all the basics you need to know to handle and shoot safely. Then, after a few hours in the classroom, we went to the range and actually got to shoot.

It may sound elementary, and you may cover a few things you already know, but I would definitely recommend it. That was the first time I ever handled a handgun, and I was confident after the classroom work that I could handle a gun safely.

Once you've got the safety stuff down, you can work on accuracy and all that fun stuff.

Good luck, safe shooting. :smt1099

EDIT: oh yeah, as for value and all that good stuff, sorry I don't know, but I'm sure someone here will.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. The 27 is one of the finest 357's ever made, and the pinned barrel and recessed cylinder models like yours are the most sought after models by S&W aficionados.

Your gonna have to post the serial # with the last few digits XX'd out to get a year range. But whoever told you that it was made in the 50's and the long barrel was rare or desirable is dead wrong (maybe the person who sold it to you?). The 8 3/8" barrel length is actually the least sought after barrel length in the 27-2. I can tell you more with the serial #.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
I think it will make a great target/hunting sidearm, congrats.


----------



## dorr913 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcome's.


The serial number on the gun is # N340XX

Let me know if there is any other info you might need on the gun.

Thanks.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Can you confirm that there are only 5 digits after the "N"?

If so, your 27-2 was made between 1969 and 1972.


----------



## dorr913 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes there are only 5 digits after the N. Thanks for your help.

Do you have any idea as to what it is worth?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Your 27-2 serial # N340XX was indeed made between 1969 and 1972. That date range is the best that can be found in the S&W "Bible". It is possible to firm up the date if it's important to you.

As to value, I'm no expert, but depending on actual condition and whether or not you have the box/case and papers, I'd say between $450 and $550.

If it was a shorter barrel length, it would bring more. The shorter barrel's are more sought after and bring a premium. But there's nothing wrong with your 8 3/8. The extra barrel and sight radius make it an excellent "long range" pistol.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome from North Central Texas - I think you'll like it here.


:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That's a right fine weapon you got there. It's pretty hard to go wrong with a Smith Revolver.








To the forum By the way.:smt1099


----------



## dorr913 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help James. I really appreciate it. 


And thanks for the welcomes from the rest of you, it's feels good to belong to a forum where everybody shares the same interests.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

dorr913 said:


> it's feels good to belong to a forum where everybody shares the same interests.


This forum is a little different than some others out there. It's pretty self explanatory if one is to read the guidelines that there are topics you might see on other sites that you will not here. Sure there's plenty of horsing around but this site tries pretty well to keep the outright stupidity out. This makes it a little easier to find the info that most come here to get. Don't get me wrong there are plenty of smart a**es (myself being one of those :smt082) around here. But you can find sound advice and a ton of accumulated firearms know how, revues covering everything from grip and stance to tech info if you are having a problem with a weapon. Every once in a while a mall ninja or troll will slip through the cracks but the staff seems pretty quick to get that dealt with.:numbchuck:

If you want to talk guns with gun people this forum is a great place for it. and don't let the name fool you. There is a good bit of long gun discussion here too.

By the way..Have you shot that Smith yet? I really like those N frame revolvers.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

"smart a**es " ... huh? .... was someone paging me?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I was going to ask if that S&W came with a bipod but I refrained:smt033


----------

